# The Dagwood Sandwich...Was it Fact or Fiction?



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

Did the Dagwood sandwich ever exist outside of the funny pages?  Did anyone ever make one?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2014)

It's easier if you put it in a blender and drink it.

Compared to Subways, Dagwood's sandwiches had LESS bread and more goodies inside.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> It's easier if you put it in a blender and drink it.
> 
> Compared to Subways, Dagwood's sandwiches had LESS bread and more goodies inside.


Blender! HAHA!


----------

